# Not what I expected!



## lotlot (Mar 28, 2011)

I posted a little while back about hopefully becoming a future ferret owner. I had been setting everything up, waiting for the perfect pair of older ferrets who needed a new home. 

I got a call at the beginning of the week from a local rescue I had been speaking to. They have a large number of small animals for rehoming and were really struggling when I spoke to them last. They had a number of ferrets but all were unsuitable as they were severe biters, which I couldn't handle with no experience. Well I got this call, and they'd had a 12 week old kit handed in as he kept fighting with the previous owners ferrets apparently. Well the rescue had limited space for him, which meant him being cooped up in a tiny hutch. So they asked if I was interested. 

I went along to see him and fell in love. I must admit it was heart over head and he came home with me 

So now I'm the owner of a lone, young ferret...not what I was expecting at all!! Apparently the rescue assessed him with other ferrets and think that he is very nervy of other ferrets and maybe he will be better off alone. But we have decided that I will keep in touch and we will continue to see if he would be happy with another ferret in the future. Is it the case that some ferrets just aren't keen of others of their kind? 

I have had a few bites, but he's learning quickly and has already won over my heart!! He is exhausting though!! 

I will be posting updates and probably asking a million questions!! And I'll post some pictures soon too


----------



## Silver Jill (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi lotlot and new Ferret boy ~ I wonder what you have called him? Mostly Ferrets are very friendly animals, and they love the company of other Ferrets. But, you will be able to spoil your Ferret rotten if you decide to keep him as your only Ferret. I would advise you to get him neutered at around 10 months of age, as otherwise if left entire, he might get very nippy with you when he is in season. This Forum and especially this section will help you with tips and advice on diet etc., and my Ferrets enjoy a dry diet with plenty of water. They have beaten raw eggs and a little milk every morning for breakfast. It sounds as if you are doing everything right so far with your little chap, and please let us all know how you are getting on. You can buy cat toys for him to play with, and they love a cardboard box with their toys inside, and also tubes to run through. Have fun and take care!


----------



## Lavenderb (Jan 27, 2009)

DKDREAM should be along later. He's the forums 'ferret whisperer' 

Another member recently took on my 2 boys and one of them was a bit naughty and biting her family members. A couple of weeks in DKDREAMS ferret bootcamp and he is now being a nice boy to his mum


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

lotlot said:


> I posted a little while back about hopefully becoming a future ferret owner. I had been setting everything up, waiting for the perfect pair of older ferrets who needed a new home.
> 
> I got a call at the beginning of the week from a local rescue I had been speaking to. They have a large number of small animals for rehoming and were really struggling when I spoke to them last. They had a number of ferrets but all were unsuitable as they were severe biters, which I couldn't handle with no experience. Well I got this call, and they'd had a 12 week old kit handed in as he kept fighting with the previous owners ferrets apparently. Well the rescue had limited space for him, which meant him being cooped up in a tiny hutch. So they asked if I was interested.
> 
> ...


Hi Lotlot

Firstly congratulations on your new boy, If i'm honest I am shocked at the rescue homing you a ferret as your 1st ever the way he is. Surely he had nips at them in the rescue, is he neutered? I would think he would be as most rescues neuter before homing but it's best to check with the rescue when this was done, as if he was neutered a few weeks ago he will still think he is entire and the nippiness could be due to hormones like Silver Jill said above. If this was the case then he maybe ok with other ferrets once everything is settled and you may be best to introduce a spayed girl with him, if he attacks her then its most likely he wont ever accept any ferrets, as its very rare a hob will attack a jill.

As for diet, this is your personal choice but bear in mind that ferrets are obligate carnivores so they enjoy a diet rich in meats, I feed raw meat alongside dry they get a small amount of dry (Vitalin or Alpha) and then their main part of the meal is meat this helps keep their teeth clean, where a ferret solely fed dry may require a dental later in life, ferrets fed on raw very rarely need one.

Biting, my advice would be handle him little and often and look out for signs when he is going bite. He may half close his eyes, wriggle or fluff his tail before biting, so its just a case of watching him and then being able to read his behaviour, if he goes to bite then tap his nose and say "No" then if he is good talk to him calmly and praise him if he dosent bite and if he stops instantly after being told no. You can reward him with some oil too, all ferrets love oil.


----------



## lotlot (Mar 28, 2011)

Thanks for your replies 

I realise that it wasn't the most sensible decision on my part. It was definitely heart over head. I'm usually a bit more sensible but I fell in love with the little boy! He isn't neutered as yet, but I have agreed with the rescue to have him done at around 4-6 months old. He's also having his vaccination next week. He isn't particularly nippy at all with me. He has had his moments about no aggression, and from my limited knowledge it seems like he is just being playful.

The rescue were under a lot of strain due to space constraints which they have admitted to. They have offered a lot of advice and have been very supportive. 

I am feeding James well beloved food but am introducing raw slowly. My aim is to have him on a primarily raw diet. He doesn't seem interested in bone currently though. I gave him chopped up chicken wings last night and everything was eaten except the bones.

Is it worthwhile having him neutered before trying to introduce him to more ferrets? The rescue have said I can keep going back to 'test' him with others.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

lotlot said:


> Thanks for your replies
> 
> I realise that it wasn't the most sensible decision on my part. It was definitely heart over head. I'm usually a bit more sensible but I fell in love with the little boy! He isn't neutered as yet, but I have agreed with the rescue to have him done at around 4-6 months old. He's also having his vaccination next week. He isn't particularly nippy at all with me. He has had his moments about no aggression, and from my limited knowledge it seems like he is just being playful.
> 
> ...


I am confused now, How old is this ferret, is he a kit? have you got any pictures? - I hope you didn't pay a big adoption fee as this is wrong if he isn't a kit of 6-8 weeks.

as for dry I wouldn't use James Well-beloved as your just paying for a name, Alpha ferret feast is cheaper yet the same quality you check the ingredients


----------



## lotlot (Mar 28, 2011)

He is apparently around 12 weeks old. I'll try to post some pictures tomorrow. I didn't pay much for the adoption fee, much less than I was expecting originally. What so you think is wrong? Sorry if I've misunderstood your post.

Thanks for advice regarding the food. I'll definitely check that out  how are the pets at home nuggets in comparison?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

lotlot said:


> He is apparently around 12 weeks old. I'll try to post some pictures tomorrow. I didn't pay much for the adoption fee, much less than I was expecting originally. What so you think is wrong? Sorry if I've misunderstood your post.
> 
> Thanks for advice regarding the food. I'll definitely check that out  how are the pets at home nuggets in comparison?


the ferret nuggets are 1% higher protein but seem to have more filler in, and price wise they are more expensive you can get a 10kg sack of alpha for £18 the best ever dry is Vitalin, thats 40%

I found it shocking of the rescue to rehome you the ferret when he was your 1st they should of given you older tame adults, is the kit mouthing your finger? if so push your finger at the back of his mouth and he will spit it out


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

lotlot said:


> He is apparently around 12 weeks old. I'll try to post some pictures tomorrow. I didn't pay much for the adoption fee, much less than I was expecting originally. What so you think is wrong? Sorry if I've misunderstood your post.


I just find it about odd him being so old seeing as ferrets dont come into season until March time then they carry kits for 6 weeks (42 days) then they stay with mum for a further 6 weeks. so Maybe he is younger, the only way id say he could be that old was if his mum was kept indoors or exposed to artificial lighting


----------



## lotlot (Mar 28, 2011)

Is there anything I can do to make things as smooth as possible? Anything I should watch out for behaviour wise? 

He does mouth a little bit, but already seems to be responding to a quick 'yelp' and "NO'. The mouthing is already lessening. He is also relaxing a lot more when being held. 

Thanks for your advice. Its very much appreciated


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

lotlot said:


> Is there anything I can do to make things as smooth as possible? Anything I should watch out for behaviour wise?
> 
> He does mouth a little bit, but already seems to be responding to a quick 'yelp' and "NO'. The mouthing is already lessening. He is also relaxing a lot more when being held.
> 
> Thanks for your advice. Its very much appreciated


I cant see another kit being nasty towards another kit, you should be able to go and get another kit and he should accept it as he is too young to fight id say. The mouthing is normal of a young ferret who hasn't been held and shown manners, i would simply handle him little and often and if he mouths you push your finger back until his spits it out and if he continues tap his nose say no and make him break eye contact with you. He will learn to respect you that way as ferrets are very smart so you have to show him as kindly as possible that biting isn't aloud.


----------



## lotlot (Mar 28, 2011)

That was a question I asked, regarding his age. He was previously kept indoors apparently, so I presume his mother came into season early due to artificial lighting. 

Thanks again for your advice


----------



## Silver Jill (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi again lotlot and James ~ I agree with DKDREAM entirely about the age of your hob, due to when Ferrets come into season and breed etc., and so maybe he is younger than 12 weeks. If you offer him your knuckle when he tries to nip you, he will find it very hard and he will soon stop nipping you! It's very important to stop him nipping you at this stage, because an adult Ferret bite is nasty and they don't let go easily! As for trying to mix James with another Ferret from the Rescue Centre, well that should be alright whilst he is still a young kit, and they are very sociable creatures and I would always have two, rather than one lone Ferret. Once in season he could become very nippy, even with you who he is used to, and he will want to mate with everything in sight, including his toys etc! Jills and hobs get on very well together, although you would need to have James neutered at around 10 months, and I would advise you to ask your vet to give a jill a jill jab once she is in season, which takes her out of season for a year. We used to have our jills spayed, but they live longer when they have a jill jab. Regarding feeding, I have always fed our Ferrets on a dry diet of cat biscuits, and I checked on the ingredients 15 years ago, when we started to rescue Ferrets, and the ingredients are identical to Ferret kibble, which is much more expensive. Although it is up to you as to whether you want to feed him on a raw diet or dry food, or a mixture of both. It sounds as if you are already getting on well with James, and he is a lucky boy to have such a loving owner.


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

lotlot said:


> That was a question I asked, regarding his age. He was previously kept indoors apparently, so I presume his mother came into season early due to artificial lighting.
> 
> Thanks again for your advice


When he see's other kits what does he do just scream and run? if this is how he reacts i'd say some older ferrets have went for him and now he is scared/nervous of other ferrets, my adice would be get another kit and leave them together if hes so young.


----------

